# Headlamp for reading in bed?



## tm3 (Sep 18, 2006)

i found a great thread here recommending a headlamp for reading in bed, but didn't bookmark it and lost it.

does anyone know the thread i'm referring to, or know the headlamp of choice? i couldn't find it in a search.

thanks for the help!


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 18, 2006)

You really won't be needing much light given the short distances involved. Whichever light mentioned was probably one with a low setting or one that's just plain dim. My relatively obscure CMG/Gerber Tracer (2 LED's, 1 AAA) works pretty well. It's one of the dim ones. I haven't tried the River Rock 2 AAA on low for reading, but I suspect it would be too focused. I'd definitely get one that uses AA's or AAA's so you don't kill expensive batteries when you fall asleep. :sleepy: 

Geoff


----------



## cy (Sep 18, 2006)

stenlight can't be beat in this application. clamp to bed post or what ever. dial in exact intensity needed for longer runtime than you can read...

a two fish clamp works great for clamping everything together


----------



## jtice (Sep 19, 2006)

The PT Conona has 8 5mm leds and has many brightness levels, adn is mostly flood,
The PT Apex would also be nice with its 4 5mm leds on.

But, if you want super smooth flood, and only want this for bed reading.
You could grab a real cheapo Lux led headlamp, and remove what ever optic of relfector is has.

~John


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Sep 19, 2006)

You could Nite-Ize a MiniMag, and then prop it up on your chest with a Nite-Ize Flashlight Friend. It'd be about $20, and you'd have a handy little flashlight for other situations, as well.


----------



## CLHC (Sep 19, 2006)

River Rock Headlight is one. There's one that you attach to your book like a bookmarker.


----------



## jar3ds (Sep 19, 2006)

river rock headlamp w/ the bezel screwed off...


----------



## tm3 (Sep 19, 2006)

thanks! lots of good choices.

iirc, one of the things mentioned in the old thread was getting the correct beam pattern to evenly illuminate the book without being overly bright.

i'm not sure that rechargeable batteries are a necessity, but if not then at least a long run time.

i'll look up the stenlight. hadn't heard of it.


----------



## Long John (Sep 19, 2006)

My vote is the Petzl Tikka plus. Small, lightweight, cheap, no cables and with 3 levels and strobe bright enough for reading.

Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## pec50 (Sep 19, 2006)

Several companies, Nite Ize comes to mind, make a headband that will allow you to wear a small diameter flashlight as a headlamp. So, for about $5, I suspect you could create a very flexible solution. Try a few lights you might have at hand, such as a PT Attitude, Gerber Infinity, or minimag with smjled or other long running led of your liking.


----------



## lrp (Sep 19, 2006)

I with Cy! I don't see how you could do better than with the Stenlight!


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Sep 19, 2006)

Isn't a Stenlight just a bit expensive for reading in bed? The S7 is made for hardcore caving. Sitting around as a reading light seems like a waste for such a nice light...


----------



## Rudi (Sep 19, 2006)

I can recommend the Princeton-Tec Eos with LDF lens glued to the front. On its low setting it has a very long runtime.

However, there is a huge drawback to headlamps for reading in bed: head, eyes, and book can't move independently.


----------



## flashfan (Sep 19, 2006)

For reading in bed, I use the Eternalight and love it. Not a headlamp, but then again, I'm not much of a headlamp type of person.


----------



## tm3 (Sep 19, 2006)

stenlight looks great, but $230 is a little more than i want to spend.

plus i don't need it to be mud and waterproof, plus shock resistant, in my bed. well, not all the time, anyway...


----------



## CM (Sep 19, 2006)

I only have one headlamp--PT Apex. It is too bright on the low setting of the Luxeon but the 5mm LEDs do a decent job. Just slide the battery pack to the side if you want to rest the back of your head on a pillow or headboard.


----------



## HonorKnight (Sep 19, 2006)

Only suggesting this because I already have the Mag LED and have thought about it. You get the Nite-ize mini-mag headband holder and use one the new LED maglites with the head off for "candle mode". I've found that it gives a nice bright and even light pattern. No problem using AA rechargeables.


----------



## auroreboreale (Sep 20, 2006)

I actually use an ARC AAA which I bought 2nd hand here on CPF for reading in bed, hostel bunks, trains etc. You tuck it into any sort of head band as an instant headlight using the pocket clip. It has a nice even beam with no artifacts for outhouse reading! Any of the Petzl AAA lamps will serve you as well, but they are slightly bigger!

enlightenment!


----------



## tm3 (Sep 21, 2006)

thanks for all the replies!

i've already got a maglite with an LED in it, from wally world i think. i'll give it a try first -- i hadn't even thought of it. not sure of the runtime, but i guess i could use rechargeables in it.

i was stuck on the headlamp idea because iirc that is what the older thread had concluded was best, but i can see advantages to some of the other suggestions.


----------



## phatalbert (Sep 21, 2006)

tm3 said:


> plus i don't need it to be mud and waterproof, plus shock resistant, in my bed. well, not all the time, anyway...



:eeew: J/K


----------



## geepondy (Sep 21, 2006)

I will say ditto for the Enternalight. You can really ramp it down. Maybe a cheaper Derringer would do the same thing? I would think the Mag LED would be too bright.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 21, 2006)

I've used my Derringer some for reading in bed, and it works quite well. Just lay it down under your chin.

Geoff


----------



## tm3 (Sep 23, 2006)

OK i tried the mag LED, and while it works, it is brighter than ideal even with the head off.

i'll have to try one of the other suggestions, and am going to shoot for something that is adjustable.


----------



## jch79 (Sep 28, 2006)

+1 to the Petzl Tikka Plus... it's a great flooder.


----------



## mrme (Sep 28, 2006)

I haven't always had heat in my room (poor college student living in cheap places), so I have done a lot of reading in bed with a headlamp. If you don't have to get out of bed to turn the light off after evening scripture study, it is easier to sleep warm. 

Anyways, the most important aspects I have found are the smooth nature of the beam (no artifacts or hot spot, but all spill) and intensity. The best I have found by far is my modified BD Supernova. I put a Luxeon in place of the 5mm LED, so it has a huge area of fairly unfocused light since it is off center in the textured reflector. But the beam always looks intense. When my eyes are tired, the incadescent on the lowest setting is just plain beatiful. The soft yellow glow makes the pages all the more inviting. It amazes me how often I use the low setting on the incadescent. It is especially nice when hiking at night where only a little light is needed to supplement moonlight. My headlamp is regulated, but I guess you could put a bulb in any headlamp that was rated for more voltage than it was fed. 

But most people can get away with just a run of the mill LED headlamp. I would just try and find something with the least intense hot spot I could. A textured reflector or diffuser would be nice.


----------



## tm3 (Sep 28, 2006)

>But most people can get away with just a run of the mill LED headlamp. I would just try and find something with the least intense hot spot I could. A textured reflector or diffuser would be nice.<

you make some good points, and i think finding that type of light would be great.


----------



## SilverFox (Sep 29, 2006)

Hello Mrme,

I hear what you are saying.

One of my favorite reading in bed lights is the Yukon Extreme. It has regulated high and low incandescent as well as some LED combinations. I use the low incandescent reading and remove the reflector. Nice even, warm, soft light, that lasts a long time.

Tom


----------



## Weylan (Sep 29, 2006)

What is a a 2 fish clamp? Pointers to a link? Price of 2 fish clamp? This might be an answer to another problem I have.


----------



## Coop57 (Oct 5, 2006)

I put my Arc AAA-P behind my ear and read away.


----------

